# Spot Lock Trolling Motor



## Whiskey River (Sep 8, 2021)

Hello All,

I am looking for a spot lock trolling motor, probably 12v with a 54" or 60" shaft would work fine.  I have a 17' center console and stay in the bay or on near shore reefs (0 to 5 miles).  I would like a salt water capable motor.  It would be used in a combination of fresh and salt water.  I am normally out for a few hours and don't usually go in rough seas, so I think the 12V should work.  Also, the idea of keeping up with 2 batteries for 24v is not optimal.  

Any ideas on where I can get such a motor in the next week or two?  I have an upcoming trip and every time I look Bass Pro is out of stock.  Any thoughts on where to get one pretty fast?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 8, 2021)

Everywhere is pretty much on back order right now. You may have better luck looking for a lightly used one. I'd be looking at the Minn Kota Riptide models. Also, I'd suggest going with nothing less than 24 volts. Having the extra power and battery life if worth every penny.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 8, 2021)

Spotlock/saltwater/12V is a tough combination to find.
I wound up w a 24v Powerdrive on my 15 footer... (not salt rated).


----------



## Rabun (Sep 8, 2021)

Agree w the riptide 24V. Maintaining two/three batts is no more work than one. I would invest in an onboard charger and AGM batteries as well. Can’t help with availability unfortunately


----------



## Rhodes (Sep 8, 2021)

Hodges Marine! Also you will wish you had the 24V and go with the longer shaft.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 8, 2021)

When I had my 17 foot key west, the 24 volt power drive I pilot was the perfect combo.  I had a buddy with a 17 foot scout and admitted he messed up when he bought the 12 volt version


----------



## slow motion (Sep 8, 2021)

I just put an Ulterra on my skiff. I wanted a 12 volt because of the extra weight and space. Couldn't find what I was looking for but am happy with the 24 volt I "settled" for. As others have said you will be happier with more power. I checked the Basspro website multiple times a day. When they pop up order immediately.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Sep 8, 2021)

I’d always rather have a little more than I need rather than a little less. 

I have a 24 volt Ulterra on a 18’ Key West. It’s perfect (and totally changed how much I enjoy my boat). I was fishing for reds yesterday and put it on a path (auto pilot) and slowed it down to the speed I could fish. Had an absolute blast.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 9, 2021)

Not 12 volt but this is available now.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Agree with everyone on the 24 volt system. Amazon has them in stock


----------



## Al White (Sep 18, 2021)

I have the terrova 24 volt with a 60" - love it.


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 4, 2021)

Supposedly Minn Kota has almost there entire lineup in stock (as of Friday, October 1).  I was in the market for an Ulterra but found a used Terova at a decent price but I got an update text Friday from Gander Outdoors that Minn Kota had caught up, at least for a minute....


----------



## LowerAl (Oct 4, 2021)

Trollingmotors.net had the terrova 60” 24v I-pilot in stock this morning.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 4, 2021)

The spot lock torques my boat around in circles.....I hate that feature.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> The spot lock torques my boat around in circles.....I hate that feature.



If there’s no current or wind,they do tend to hunt for the coordinates ,spinning the boat around.


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 4, 2021)

What other electronics do you want to run?  

If you like Lowrance or Simrad, go with the motorguide series so they're linkable for autopilot controls.  Minn Kota isn't compatible with either of those brands.

Also, 24v 80 lb minimum all day for fishing in currents and wind and actually keeping stationary without burning through batteries.  Get a decent onboard charger to maintain, a double charger isn't much more than a single and you do not have to disconect anything to keep the batteries charged even when they're run in series for 24V.


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 4, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> The spot lock torques my boat around in circles.....I hate that feature.




I just recently had my powerdrive go beserk on spot lock and before I could shut it off it had broken the mounting bolts and sank like a stone in 35 feet of water!  It was swinging wildly in a 180 degree arc at full speed....would not respond to the remote and before I could get to the front of the boat it had broken loose and was headed down...I almost grabbed the power cable but missed it by about 3 inches.  I had it on a quick disconnect that was thru bolted with 4 (only) 1/4 -20 stainless bolts.  Apparently wallowed the "plastic" disconnect  as the washers and nuts were still there, just the motor and the mounting plate gone.


----------



## Rabun (Oct 4, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> I just recently had my powerdrive go beserk on spot lock and before I could shut it off it had broken the mounting bolts and sank like a stone in 35 feet of water!  It was swinging wildly in a 180 degree arc at full speed....would not respond to the remote and before I could get to the front of the boat it had broken loose and was headed down...I almost grabbed the power cable but missed it by about 3 inches.  I had it on a quick disconnect that was thru bolted with 4 (only) 1/4 -20 stainless bolts.  Apparently wallowed the "plastic" disconnect  as the washers and nuts were still there, just the motor and the mounting plate gone.



That must have hurt. Hate it for you


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 5, 2021)

Rabun said:


> That must have hurt. Hate it for you



It did LOL.  Ida liked to have seen a video of it….had to hilarious.  I was releasing a fish at the transom and the boat started swinging wildly from side to side which in turn caused it to roll like there 3s-5s.  I nearly fell out of the boat every step LOL.  It’s a 20 foot Jon boat….seemed like it was about a mile and a half from the stern to the stem.  When it broke off I lunged for it, nearly missed and almost wen off the front of the boat.  I stared at where it had been just seconds before like the RCA dog hearing his masters voice….. and then remembered….”I probably ought to mark the spot on the GPS” which I did.  30 plus feet of water, as if I’m bailing my big butt over the side like a Greek sponge diver and finding the thing.  I thought about hiring someone to dive for it but after looking for someone that proved to be ineffective financially, especially after Minn Kota told me it would most likely cost more to repair than a new one if I did manage to find it.  Oh well….I’d been lusting over an Ulterra for a couple of years but a dude told me had replaced his 2 year old Terrova with an Ulterra and was willing to part with the Terrova for $500 so I now have a better motor than the old power drive.  Still was an experience I don’t want to repeat!


----------



## Rabun (Oct 7, 2021)

I hear that!  There was a post on here a while back about a guy loosing his Minn kota on the way in from offshore fishing. It wasn't fully locked in the stow position and while running it deployed and got ripped off the bow. Since then I always verify its locked in place if someone else stows it. Glad you got replacement/upgrade at a reasonable price!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Oct 7, 2021)

That was me loosing mine. Just got my rhodan a week and a half ago. We got to the keys this past Saturday. The trolling motor is awesome. The only issue is it came w a ram mount to hold the head still and keep it locked. I didn’t want to drill in the bow of my boat so didn’t put it on. We’ll yesterday we were running along about 20 when I saw it slide out. I got stopped in time before it dropped all the way. I’ve got it tied off for now because the lock won’t hold. Called rhodan this am and they are sending me some parts . When I get home I’ll put the ram mount on it. I will say it’s way heavier than my minnkota or motor guide. Warranty guy at rhodan was eager to help. It took 16 weeks to get it though


----------



## Rabun (Oct 11, 2021)

OMG...almost deja vu all over again. Glad you noticed it in time and no harm done. Whew!!


----------



## Limitless (Oct 12, 2021)

The ram is a good idea. and it keeps the shaft from bouncing against the gunnel.  Be careful though, I was on the wheel and had a buddy deploying my Rhodan and he loosened the ram too much and it flew apart.  Lost the bolt, handle and spring and had to buy a new one.  You can drill a hole through both sides of the lower section and put a small length of stainless cable through it with crimps.  That way the upper section that attaches to the ball on the motor will open to release it but the bottom wont open  enough for it to come apart.


----------



## GONoob (Oct 12, 2021)

I have a 36v 84" Rhodan with 3 12v batteries, yandina combiner and trollbridge on my 22'. No complaints other than I shouldve got a 96". Prop sticks out once in a while in 3-4's


----------



## Clarkk (Aug 29, 2022)

Minn Kota spot lock trolling motor was a great product. The spot lock will keep your boat in the same spot even on windy days. The 24-volt 80 lb thrust motor will pull the boat around with no problem. Fishing in and around reeds is no problem. Lily pads can get stuck in the prop. The power and spot lock was the selling point for me. The remote is easy to use. I don't use the foot control at all just the remote.


----------

